# S.A. Dwarf Cichlids



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

OK...who besides me has them and what are they like??? :yo: 

I just got some M. Altispinosa(Bolivian Rams) and they're totally awesome!

They arrived a little stressed from shipping but I got them acclimated and within a couple hours, they were coloring up to a beautiful Yellow!
They seem to be enjoying their new home with all the live plants & South American Native Neighbors.

I'll post some pics when I can find a digi cam to borrow. :smokin:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I had cacatuoides for a while. what a beautiful, fun fish. the only thing i didn't like was the relatively short lifespan. (2 yrs or so)
they are entertaining to watch- especially when guarding their fry!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Right now I just have one pair of German blue rams. I had a few various Apisto's, but like vancat said, they have a short life span.

I'll probably pick up a pair or 2 of some sort of Apisto's this summer when I go to the ACA convention though. Now that I have an RO unit they may even spawn for me. 

I'll look forward to your pics TetraFreak...


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

Same as JanS, but a trio of GBR's in a 29g tank.

From what I can tell, most SA cichlids are prolific breeders, and my gbrs are no different. Now if I can only get them to STOP eating the eggs . . . .

when they aren't munching one thier offspring, they are extremely comical fish, the most i've had. I really like having more than 2 to see a little more social interaction. Did you get a group of Bolivians?

Oh, and also from what I've heard/read, bolivian rams are better parents than blue rams, and don't eat thier young as much 

NOW, pictures!


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

wannabescaper, you might consider trying just keeping the pair in a tank to breed instead of the trio, often blue rams are said to pair up and stay "faithful" to each other... i dont know this from my own expierence but have read it several times from different sources.... but at any rate when they spawn and there is a third "outside" party around I have had fish that would normally be good parents get nervous and eat their eggs instead of raising them. just a thought you might want to try out.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

MrSanders said:


> wannabescaper, you might consider trying just keeping the pair in a tank to breed instead of the trio, often blue rams are said to pair up and stay "faithful" to each other... i dont know this from my own expierence but have read it several times from different sources.... but at any rate when they spawn and there is a third "outside" party around I have had fish that would normally be good parents get nervous and eat their eggs instead of raising them. just a thought you might want to try out.


Also, if you get a pair to spawn without the 3rd in the tank, then you can always take one of the offspring & pair it up with the 3rd ram in a different tank and then have 2 breeding pair & sell the babies to LFS for $$$$$


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

My Bolivians were bought on Aquabid and they're AWESOME! Have 6 and waiting for pairings so can move others to different tank!

Yeah, MTS has TetreaFreak by the nuts! LOL


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Lyretail checkerboards. Plenty of personality and love their stop and go motions. Males displaying is pretty cool too.


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a breading pair of apostagrama (sp) (red flame?) which have had two hatchings of fry. And then also four bolivian rams of which I think, I have been unlucky enought to get all the same sex, they are just not pairing, and I have had them for a while. But I really love dwarf cichlids!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

2 pairs of Apistogramma Bitaeniata. I have a pretty crappy picture of one of them as my avatar. They look better in person. 

They have a lot of character compared to my tetras. They notice me and don't mind me. My botia striata notices me and usually hides. I like the former better.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Apistos have a lot of character, they are not afraid of me at all. even when my hand goes in the tank. i can touch them!
... only beware of the big mouthed types like the cacatuoides... they love a shrimp snack. been attacking my shrimps... 20[10cherries and ten yamatos] all gone...

i have 2 pairs bitae's
1 pair macmasterii
2 pairs viejita[the blue version]
1 caca[he killed three female agasizzi's!]

[collectoritis- sigh]


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I had something like neolamproluqus.. daffodils. They looked like that anyways and they were very pretty. I had a keyhole cichlid or two for a while and they apparently weren't that memorable.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have an Agasizzi male with an ego the size of a Great White
Killed 2 angels [much larger than him], 7 amano shrimp[now they are all gone], 1 clown pleco and 2 black neon tetras and to boot he killed one of the female agasizzi

now I am left with 1 female that he chases around the tank, 9 black neons and snails

I am in the process of trying to get him out of the tank
will probably trade him in.
I like Dwarf SAs but that was a little too much damage
will replace with German blue rams or checkerboards

...then restock the amano shrimp


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

little pit bull you have there...


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

> little pit bull you have there...


No kidding
It probably would not bother me as much if the male was killing for food, but he is not...just aggresive...kill and move on to the next victim


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

kwc1974 said:


> No kidding
> It probably would not bother me as much if the male was killing for food, but he is not...just aggresive...kill and move on to the next victim


Sounds like a few women I've been married to in the past! LOL

:humble:


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, my Bolivian Rams are seeming to be having a greeat amount of fun...

They're schooling with my lemon Tetras! LOL

Bolivians are definately interesting creatures to watch!


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

you sexed them yet? Some people have a hard time sexing them, but I can sex them easily. The LFS in the area gets in some lovely brazilians. Always in great shape, and a good mix of males and females. 
German blues, on the other hand, I have a ****ens of a time sexing. I bought three (when walmart got them in as 'fish of the month' in March, the reliable fishstore in the area ordered some from his wholesaler but they came in in awful shape, so he won't order again) and they seem to all be females, but I am not sure  no super bright pink bellies, but a light cast. No huge dorsal rays, but the one has a nice fin extention on the back of the dorsal,... but it's the one with the pinkish cast to the belly. They are mature, but have little interest in one another... are very active and eat as much live food as I can fit in the tank.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure them out...

When I look, the Genitalia(for lack of a better term) all looks the same...except I think there's a couple that don't have that little bump.

any ideas? More have the bump than don't but there are 1 or 2 that appear to not have it.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I just got a pair of Rams yesterday, and am already happy with the purchase. They have adjusted quickly to the tank and are remaining very peacefull.

I have had other SA dwarfs, but my favorite of all was crenichla compressicep. I had a pair in a 36. Unfortunately the male wanted more territory, killed off the female and decided that he wanted to be a picky eater and starved.
I still look for them all the time at the LFS. I'll prolly get a single specimen for my 36 gal.


----------

